# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Θέλω να μένω μόνη μου σπίτι...

## PostMortem

Οχι δεν έχω κατάθλιψη. Είχα κατάθλιψη μέχρι και πριν 7 μήνες και κράτησε περιπου ένα χρόνο.(Ο οποίος φάνηκε σαν αιώνας). Είχα και κοινωνική φοβία για το ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα. Λόγω αυτού έκανα τρελά πράγματα..απορώ πως είχα φίλους. Τραγική ειρωνεία τώρα δεν έχω φίλους...Go figure! :P Πχ έβγαινα έξω και απο το άγχος μου έπινα και κάπνιζα αβέρτα που με κουβάλαγαν ή έκανα κακό στον εαυτό μου...έχασα την καλύτερη μου φίλη λόγω της συμπεριφοράς μου. 

Ευτυχώς το οτι την έχασα ήταν ένα γερό χαστούκι οπότε ξύπνησα και συνήλθα απο όλα. Νομίζω ότι και η κατάθλιψη και η κοινωνική φοβία ήταν -εν μέρη- λόγω του ότι πίεζα τον εαυτό μου (και με πίεζε ο περίγυρος μου) να είμαι κάποια που δεν είμαι. Ποτέ δεν ήμουν "φυσιολογική'' τουλάχιστον όχι αυτό που θεωρεί "φυσιολογικό" ο περισσότερος κόσμος. Μου άρεσε και μου αρέσει να περνάω τον περισσότερο χρόνο μου σπίτι (όχι δεν είμαι ακοινώνητη ούτε μισώ τους ανθρώπους) ίσως να φταίει οτι θέλω συγκεκριμένα πράγματα για να διασκεδάσω.

Καταρχήν λίγοι μου έχουν κανει "κλικ" ως άνθρωποι ωστε να κολλήσω μαζί τους και να περνάω πραγματικά καλά. Μετά είναι το ότι δεν μου αρέσουν τα κλάμπ και γενικώς η βαβούρα. Ιδανικά θα προτιμούσα να περάσω τον χρόνο μου σε ενα σπίτι με καλή παρέα, η στο σινεμά, η σε κανενα ησυχο μπαράκι, η σε κανα παρκάκι...Whatever καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ. Βέβαια αυτά στους περισσότερους φαίνονται ξενέρωτα οπότε...

Τώρα όσον αφορά τους ανθρώπους και την σχέση μου με αυτούς. Πλέον είναι απίθανο να εμπιστευτώ κάποιον, είμαι καχύποπτη και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανοιχτώ πλήρως εκτός και αν είναι κάποιος που ξέρω ότι θα με καταλάβει. Βέβαια ετσι ήμουν και πριν απο 7 μήνες αλλα η διαφορά είναι οτι πλέον δεν σκέφτομαι αρνητικά και δεν αφήνω αυτά που πιστεύω να επηρεάσουν το πως θα αντιμετωπίσω κάποιον ούτε είμαι προκατελλειμένη. 

Δυστυχώς βλέπω ότι είναι πιο εύκολο να είμαι μόνη μου χωρίς φίλους γιατί έχω λιγότερα προβλήματα, λιγότερο "δράμα"...Προφανώς και αν τύχαινε να κάνω κάποιο φίλο δεν θα έλεγα οχι. Αλλα με προβληματίζει αυτό το θέμα. Είχα μια κολλήτη που την γνώρισα στην σχολή αλλά δεν ήθελε να κάνει παρέα μαζι μου πια. Την καταλαβαίνω βέβαια. Ήμουν ανυπόφορη. Και είχε και εκείνη πολύ δράμα στην ζωή της οπότε η μια επηρέαζε την άλλη. Μετά αρχισα να κανω παρέα με κάποιους κοινούς "φίλους" απο την σχολή αλλά αποδείχθηκαν πολύ σκάρτοι..Τώρα με θάβουν όλοι μαζί μέχρι που "φοβάμαι" μην τους πετύχω σε κανα μάθημα..και εκείνη η "κολλητή" μου με θάβει μαζί τους. Όχι ότι της έκανα κάτι. Απλά οταν σταματήσαμε να κάνουμε παρέα το πήρα βαριά και απλά έκανα add στο myspace τον πρωην γκόμενο της (που είχε μεγάλο κόλλημα μαζί του και "ετυχε" να χωρήσουν την ίδια περίοδο που με έκανε στην άκρη-σημειωτέον μου έλεγε αρκετα συχνά οτι μοιαζω στον χαρακτήρα με αυτον-) για να της τραβήξω την προσοχή. Να δω αν την νοιάζει. Κάναμε και οι δύο λάθη δεν λέω...Λίγο άσχετο αυτό αλλα είναι κατι που με απασχολεί. Μεχρι και άσχημα όνειρα βλέπω με αυτούς! 

Τώρα είναι δυο κοπέλες στην σχολή μου που τις βλέπω σε ενα μάθημα (είναι φιλες μεταξύ τους) η μια είναι απο άλλο τμήμα αλλα έρχεται για παρέα στην άλλη φιλη της. Μου μίλησε εκείνη πρώτη (εγω ποτε δεν κάνω το πρωτο βήμα :/) ντάξει δεν θα έλεγα οτι κολλάμε ακριβώς αλλά είναι ευχάριστη παρέα (απ'το τίποτα) πρόσφατα με καναν και add στο facebook αλλα δεν βλέπω να προχωράει σε κάτι παραπάνω..Δεν ξέρω νιώθω ότι οι άνθρωποι νιώθουν οκ να μου μιλάνε με ενα γεια τι κανεις αλλα όχι κατι παραπάνω..Είναι απλά μια σκέψη. Δεν είμαι απεσιόδοξη. 

Περίπου το ίδιο είχε γίνει και με ενα συμφοιτητή μου. Μου μίλαγε στο μσν, στο τηλέφωνο καμια φορά αλλά δεν βγαίναμε ποτέ. Αμα δεν με έβλεπε στην σχολή δεν μου πρότεινε να βγούμε κάπου έξω ενω με άλλους έβγαινε. Είχα πρότεινει και εγώ αλλα ηταν σε φάση ναι ναι θα θα θα...και τίποτα. Του το είχα πει και στα ίσια αλλα αυτός το αρνιόταν έλεγε οτι δεν είναι έτσι κλπ. Η κολλητή μου μου έλεγε οτι βγάζω αρνητική αύρα και ότι αυτό το ένιωσε απο την πρώτη στιγμή που με γνώρισε. Who knows..ίσως και να έχει δίκιο. Και αυτός μου έλεγε οτι βλέπει τον πόνο μου. Βέβαια αυτός με είχε φλομώσει και στο ψέμα οπότε δεν τον παίρνω στα σοβαρά. 

Είναι και μια κοπέλα που ξέρω απο το λύκειο και σπουδάζει Καρδίτσα και όποτε έρχεται Ραφήνα βγαίνουμε καμια φορά. Με αυτήν κάνουμε καλή παρέα, έχει χιούμορ, καταλαβαίνει απο που έρχομαι γιατι και εκείνη είναι σε μια παρόμοια φάση με αυτήν που ήμουν. Αλλά πέρα απο αυτό δεν έχω καποια άλλη κοινωνική επαφή. Δεν έχω καποιον δικό μου άνθρωπο που να με ξέρει πραγματικά και να μπορώ να του μιλήσω. 

Αυτο το εξάμηνο πηγαίνω μονο μια φορά την βδομάδα στην σχολή και τις υπόλοιπες μέρες τις περνάω σπίτι. Ευχάριστα βέβαια δεν είμαι στεναχωρημένη. Αλλά βλέπω οτι μου είναι δύσκολο να πηγαίνω στην σχολή. Συνηθίζω στο να μένω σπίτι..Και μου είναι και δύσκολο να μιλήσω στους ανθρώπους..σαν να έχω ξεσυνηθίσει κατα κάποιο τρόπο. Αυτά απο μένα...
Ολες οι απόψεις επι του θέματος είναι ευπρόσδεκτες..Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάποιο σκοπό αυτό το ποστ. Απλά είναι διάφορες σκέψεις μου που ήθελα να της βγάλω προς τα έξω.  :Smile: 

Σόρρυ για το τρομερά μεγάλο ποστ! Πραγματικά οποιος βρει το κουράγιο να το διαβάσει όλο είναι ήρωας! Απλά έπρεπε να πω μερικές λεπτομέρειες για να ψιλο-καταλάβετε τι παίζει!


Υ.Γ.Αν κάποιος έχει παρόμοια προβλήματα (με την κατάθλιψη και/ή την κοινωνική φοβία) ίσως να τον/την βοηθήσει το πως έλυσα εγώ το δικό μου. Είναι σχετικά απλό. Ούτε ψυχολόγοι, ούτε φάρμακα ούτε τίποτα. Το πρώτο βήμα είναι να αναγνωρίσετε τι σας προκαλεί το πρόβλημα. Για μένα ήταν η οικογένεια μου ( είναι συνεχώς αρνητικοί, πιεστικοί, έχουν ανθυγεινό τρόπο ζωής ο οποίος "κληρονομήθηκε" και σε εμένα, ποτέ ότι και αν κάνω δεν είναι αρκετό κλπ κλπ) έμαθα να μην στηρίζομαι σε αυτούς και να μην περιμένω κατι απο αυτούς. 
Το δεύτερο είναι αν δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε κάτι άμεσο για το πρόβλημα (πχ για εμένα η λύση θα ήταν να φύγω απο το σπίτι, αλλα δεν γίνεται) τουλάχιστον να μην δίνετε σημασία. Μην αναλύετε καταστάσεις στο μυαλό σας. Let it be. It is what it is. Δεν χρειάζεται πάντα να αναλύουμε τα πράγματα. Μόνο κακό κάνει. Ζήστε χαλαρά. Χωρίς υπερβολικούς συναισθηματισμους. ΤΟ ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟ καντε αυτο που σας ευχαριστεί. Αυτο που ευχαριστεί ΕΣΑΣ. Και οχι αυτό που ευχαριστει την μαμα, τον μπαμπα, τον/την συντροφο, τον/την καλυτερο/η φιλο/η. Μονο ΕΣΕΙΣ ξέρετε τι είναι το καλύτερο για εσας. Μην αφήνετε τους άλλους να σας πουν πως θα ζήσετε την ζωή σας και μην το κάνετε ποτέ για τους άλλους. Αγαπήστε τον εαυτό σας. Και τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά. Πρώτα βρείτε τον εαυτό σας. Το ποιοι είστε και τι θέλετε να κάνετε. Εγώ ολα αυτα τα συνειδητοποιήσα γιατι δέχτηκα ενα γερό χαστούκι και ξύπνησα. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορούν να γίνουν "επίτηδες". Γι αυτο και πιστεύω οτι οι "κακές" εμπειρίες είναι και οι πολυτιμότερες. Αυτές θα σας κάνουν δυνατότερους.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ενδιαφερον ποστ περι αντικοινωνικοτητας και με εκφραζει ως ενα βαθμο. ομως ειναι σαν να λες το αυτονοητο. δλδ κι εγω αν ειχα σχεση και η κοπελα ηθελε να συγκατοικησουμε, θα ξεπερνουσα τα οποια προβληματα εχω. ειτε ειναι η ταση να κλεινομαι, ειτε ο αρνητισμος και η απαθεια. ολα αυτα απ'τη μοναξια προερχονται. τη μοναξια την επιλεγω κι ολας, γιατι οπως εχω ξαναγραψει, μου εγινε συνηθεια και την προτιμω απο το να ειμαι με ατομα που δε ταιριαζω/δε νιωθω καλα (αν θες να διαβασεις αναλυτικα το τοπικ μου, ειναι εδω ). 

το θεμα ομως ειναι, πως οταν εχεις δεχτει ασχημες συμπεριφορες απ'τους υποτιθεμενους φιλους σου στο παρελθον και γενικα κοντινους ανθρωπους, ας πουμε ξεκοψες γιατι μεγαλωσατε ή σε θεωρουν τρελο ή οτι αλλο (ακομα χειροτερα αν σε πληγωσαν), δυσκολα εμπιστευεσαι τους ανθρωπους και κανεις νεες γνωριμιες (τις οποιες τις κρατας κι ολας), ειδικα οταν παραμενεις μονη.

συμφωνω παντως πολυ με αυτο που γραφεις στο υστερογραφο, πρεπει να κανουμε πρωτα αυτο που ευχαριστει εμας, και υστερα να βαζουμε και τους αλλους. πρεπει πρωτα να τα εχουμε καλα με τον εαυτο μας, και μετα να κοιταμε υποχρεωσεις και σχεσεις με τους υπολοιπους. βεβαια στη κοινωνια που ζουμε ειναι δυσκολο, αφου σε αναγκαζουν να συνυπαρξεις για να επιβιωσεις.

το οσο σκεφτομαστε τοσο υποφερουμε το εχω ξαναπει κι οντως ισχυει. δε θελει να σκεφτομαστε και να υπεραναλυουμε τοσο το καθετι, γιατι στο τελος καταληγουμε να μη κανουμε τπτ. γιαυτο κι εγω προσπαθω να ειμαι οσο το δυνατον πιο αυθορμητος, ακομα κι αν με βριζουν μετα και προσβαλλονται ορισμενοι...

τεσπα αφου παντως τα εχεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου, κανε οτι σε ευχαριστει για οσο κρατησει.

----------


## PostMortem

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου ΚΕΝΟ 
Προσωπικά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αυτονόητο το οτι αν έχω το τάδε πρόβλημα αλλα ανθρώπους να με στηρίζουν θα κάνω και κάτι (ουσιαστικό) για να ξεπεράσω τα προβλήματα μου. Πολλές φορές δεν βλέπουμε καν ότι έχουμε ανθρώπους γύρω μας μέχρι να τους χάσουμε. 

Πες με χαζο-αισιόδοξη αλλα έχω την ελπίδα ότι κάτι καλό θα υπάρχει και για μένα και αν είναι να γίνει θα γίνει. Βέβαια είναι μια άλλη συζήτηση πως θα με βρει αν είμαι μέσα στο σπίτι! :P (Αν και σκοπεύω απο το επόμενο εξάμηνο να πήγαινω τουλάχιστον στην σχολή μου τακτικά.)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα στο οτι η κοινωνία μας πιέζει να συνυπάρξουμε λόγω των κοινωνικών ''κανόνων" και μας κάνει στην άκρη αν είμαστε διαφορετικοί. Γι αυτό και δεν παίζει να πω σε κάποιον που με ξέρει απο κοντά πως ζω αυτή τη στιγμή. Εκτός και αν είναι στην ιδια βάρκα με εμένα. 

Μην συγχέεις το να είσαι ο εαυτός σου και το να μην υπεραναλύεις με το να είσαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής με τους άλλους. Η ειλικρίνια είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι..πρέπει να ξέρεις πότε να την χρησιμοποιείς και πότε όχι. Και σκέψου πόση ειλικρίνεια μπορεί να αντέξει ο καθένας. Και κυρίως το τι θα του πεις.  :Wink: 

Διάβασα το ποστ σου και μπορώ να πω πως κάπως έτσι είμαι και εγώ. Δεν γουστάρω να υποκρίνομαι και να μιλάω σε καποιον απλά και μόνο επειδή το υπαγορεύει η κοινωνική υποχρέωση. Επειδη "έτσι πρέπει". Παρ ολο που μου βγαίνει περισσότερο σε κακό παρα σε καλό. Αλλά τι να κάνουμε έτσι είμαστε και σε όποιον αρέσει.

Και κάτι τελευταίο...πάντα φταίνε και οι δυο πλευρές.

Φιλικά,

Υ.Γ Ξέχασα να πω οτι μερικές φορές νιώθω σαν να μην ζω εγω πραγματικά αλλα σαν να παρακολουθώ την ζωή και τις κινήσεις κάποιας άλλης...Weird..

----------


## carrie

γεια σου γωνιτσα!! ομορφα τα λες, δυο σημειωσεις εχω να κανω, λες οτι δε χρειαζεται υπεραναλυσεις, πολλους συναισθηματισμους κτλ κτλ γιατι μπαινουμε σε καταθλιψη, ισως το ιδιο χρειαζεται να κανεις και στις φιλιες σου, γιατι και τις υπεραναλυσες και δεν δεχεσαι την κατασταση ως ειναι οπως λες για την οικογενεια μας. Δλδ αν δεχτεις οκ δεν εχω κολληταρια, θα χαλαρωσεις, θα αποσυνδεσεις τη φιλια απο το αρνητικο συναισθημα, δεν θα κανεις υπεραναλυσεις, και θα μπορεις πιο ευκολα κατα τη γνωμη μου να συνδεεσαι με τον κοσμο. Το δευτερο ειναι οτι δε χρειαζεται να πηγαινεις στη σχολη σου αμα δεν το νιωθεις και δεν εχεις προβλημα να περνας τα μαθηματα, χρειαζεται ομως να πηγαινεις καπου αλλου, για χορο, για κλυμπι, για αερομπικ, για γιογκα, για μαθηματα ζωγραφικης, γουατεβερ!! Γιατι αμα μενεις κλεισμενη τοσες μερες σπιτι, μπορει να εφυγε η καταθλιψη αλλα να ερθει η κοινωνικη φοβια, και να νιωθεις εντελως σαν εξωγηινη αναμεσα σε κοσμο, κατι που δεν εισαι, στο λεω εγω.  :Wink:

----------


## PostMortem

> γεια σου γωνιτσα!! ομορφα τα λες, δυο σημειωσεις εχω να κανω, λες οτι δε χρειαζεται υπεραναλυσεις, πολλους συναισθηματισμους κτλ κτλ γιατι μπαινουμε σε καταθλιψη, ισως το ιδιο χρειαζεται να κανεις και στις φιλιες σου, γιατι και τις υπεραναλυσες και δεν δεχεσαι την κατασταση ως ειναι οπως λες για την οικογενεια μας. Δλδ αν δεχτεις οκ δεν εχω κολληταρια, θα χαλαρωσεις, θα αποσυνδεσεις τη φιλια απο το αρνητικο συναισθημα, δεν θα κανεις υπεραναλυσεις, και θα μπορεις πιο ευκολα κατα τη γνωμη μου να συνδεεσαι με τον κοσμο. Το δευτερο ειναι οτι δε χρειαζεται να πηγαινεις στη σχολη σου αμα δεν το νιωθεις και δεν εχεις προβλημα να περνας τα μαθηματα, χρειαζεται ομως να πηγαινεις καπου αλλου, για χορο, για κλυμπι, για αερομπικ, για γιογκα, για μαθηματα ζωγραφικης, γουατεβερ!! Γιατι αμα μενεις κλεισμενη τοσες μερες σπιτι, μπορει να εφυγε η καταθλιψη αλλα να ερθει η κοινωνικη φοβια, και να νιωθεις εντελως σαν εξωγηινη αναμεσα σε κοσμο, κατι που δεν εισαι, στο λεω εγω.


Τις υπερανάλυσα στο θέμα για να καταλάβετε λιγο πολυ τι παίζει και τις υπερανάλυα οταν τις ζούσα. Πιστεύω οτι πλέον εχω αλλάξει σε αυτό το θέμα  :Smile:  Κοίτα δεν είναι οτι έχω συνδέσει την φιλία με το αρνητικό συναίσθημα ακριβώς, απλά εχω ζήσει κάποιες καταστάσεις και εχω βγάλει κάποια συμπεράσματα..Απλά πιστεύω οτι λόγω του πως είμαι σαν άνθρωπος ο χαρακτήρας μου, τα ενδιαφέροντα μου κλπ δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ (τουλάχιστον πραγματικά και ουσιαστικά) με την πλειοψηφία του κόσμου..Τουλάχιστον μεχρι τώρα και με οσους εχω γνωρίσει.

Τωρα για το έξω εγω γενικώς αν έχω καλή παρέα κάνω πράγματα..Δηλαδή και στην σχολή θα πήγαινα πιο συχνα αμα είχα καποιον να κάνουμε παρέα..Σαν εξωιγήνη νιώθω λιγο η αλήθεια ειναι οταν βγαίνω αλλα το να επανέλθει η κοινωνική φοβία δεν το νομίζω..είμαι σε άλλη ψυχική διάθεση πλέον και βλέπω διαφορετικά τα πράγματα  :Smile: 

Για την οικογένεια την έχω αποδεχτεί την κατάσταση μου..ισως δεν διάβασες καλά τι είπα  :Wink: 
Φιλικά,

----------


## void

> Ποτέ δεν ήμουν "φυσιολογική'' τουλάχιστον όχι αυτό που θεωρεί "φυσιολογικό" ο περισσότερος κόσμος. Μου άρεσε και μου αρέσει να περνάω τον περισσότερο χρόνο μου σπίτι (όχι δεν είμαι ακοινώνητη ούτε μισώ τους ανθρώπους) ίσως να φταίει οτι θέλω συγκεκριμένα πράγματα για να διασκεδάσω.
> 
> Δε "φταίει" κάτι που είσαι επιλεκτική στους ανθρώπους και τον τρόπο διασκέδασης...Κοινωνικός δεν είναι ο άνθρωπος που έχει ένα σωρό φίλους..αλλά αυτός που όταν κάτσεις για λίγο μαζί του θα σε κάνει να νιώσεις σαν να τον ξέρεις χρόνια και θα έχει να σου αφήσει κάτι σαν άνθρωπος..εγώ έτσι το βλέπω τουλάχιστον.Προτιμώ να δίνω τον εαυτό μου σε δύο ή τρία άτομα παρά να σκορπίζομαι σε πολλούς γνωστούς και φίλους..
> 
> Καταρχήν λίγοι μου έχουν κανει "κλικ" ως άνθρωποι ωστε να κολλήσω μαζί τους και να περνάω πραγματικά καλά. Μετά είναι το ότι δεν μου αρέσουν τα κλάμπ και γενικώς η βαβούρα. Ιδανικά θα προτιμούσα να περάσω τον χρόνο μου σε ενα σπίτι με καλή παρέα, η στο σινεμά, η σε κανενα ησυχο μπαράκι, η σε κανα παρκάκι...Whatever καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ. Βέβαια αυτά στους περισσότερους φαίνονται ξενέρωτα οπότε...
> 
> Δεν είναι καθόλου ξενέρωτα..τελικά είμαστε πολλά τα σπιτόγατα ε???
> 
> Τώρα όσον αφορά τους ανθρώπους και την σχέση μου με αυτούς. Πλέον είναι απίθανο να εμπιστευτώ κάποιον, είμαι καχύποπτη και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανοιχτώ πλήρως εκτός και αν είναι κάποιος που ξέρω ότι θα με καταλάβει. Βέβαια ετσι ήμουν και πριν απο 7 μήνες αλλα η διαφορά είναι οτι πλέον δεν σκέφτομαι αρνητικά και δεν αφήνω αυτά που πιστεύω να επηρεάσουν το πως θα αντιμετωπίσω κάποιον ούτε είμαι προκατελλειμένη. 
> ...


ΥΓ:κάπως έτσι νιώθω κι εγώ..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

παιδια,ενα θα σας πω,δεν πρεπει να απογοητεβομαστε απο την ζωη,απο τους φιλους,την οικογενεια,τους συντροφους!
να κλεινομαστε στους 4 τοιχους και να φτιαχνουμε ενα δικο μας κοσμο προφιλαγμενο και ασφαλη!
γιατι τελικα δεν ζουμε!εχουμε φτιαξει τον δικο μας ταφο και ζουμε μεσα στους φοβους μας!
αυτο τελικα αξιζουμε?το βαλαμε στα ποδια και τρεξαμε και κρυφτηκαμε!ειμαστε ευτυχισμενοι μεσα στα 4 ντουβαρια?φυλακισμενοι απο τους ιδιους μας τους εαυτους!γιατι?γιατι καποιοι μας προδωσαν!γιατι καποιοι μας πληγωσαν!αντι να γινουμε πιο δυνατοι σωριαστηκαμε!αραγε γιατι?τι φταιει γι'αυτο?γιατι ειμαστε τοσο αδυναμοι και τοσο ευαισθητοι που δεν αντεχουμε ?

----------


## PostMortem

> ΥΓ:κάπως έτσι νιώθω κι εγώ..


Επιτέλους κάποιος να με καταλάβει ρε γαμώτο!  :Big Grin: 

Πωωωω..τι το θελες αυτο με τον Καιλα? Με εχουν πει έτσι! Αυτοι...οι Ακατονόμαστοι! lol 

Έχω σκεφτεί να πάω σινεμά μονη...αλλά τα λυπάμαι τα 8 ευρώ να πάω να δω μόνη μου ταινία..Έχω ακούσει οτι κάποιοι πάνε για καφέ μόνοι τους..δεν ξέρω αυτό δεν θα μπορούσα να το κάνω θα ένιωθα οτι με κοιτάνε όλοι >.>

Εσύ που βγαίνεις μόνη?

Πες τιποτα και για σενα αν θες..

----------


## PostMortem

> παιδια,ενα θα σας πω,δεν πρεπει να απογοητεβομαστε απο την ζωη,απο τους φιλους,την οικογενεια,τους συντροφους!
> να κλεινομαστε στους 4 τοιχους και να φτιαχνουμε ενα δικο μας κοσμο προφιλαγμενο και ασφαλη!
> γιατι τελικα δεν ζουμε!εχουμε φτιαξει τον δικο μας ταφο και ζουμε μεσα στους φοβους μας!
> αυτο τελικα αξιζουμε?το βαλαμε στα ποδια και τρεξαμε και κρυφτηκαμε!ειμαστε ευτυχισμενοι μεσα στα 4 ντουβαρια?φυλακισμενοι απο τους ιδιους μας τους εαυτους!γιατι?γιατι καποιοι μας προδωσαν!γιατι καποιοι μας πληγωσαν!αντι να γινουμε πιο δυνατοι σωριαστηκαμε!αραγε γιατι?τι φταιει γι'αυτο?γιατι ειμαστε τοσο αδυναμοι και τοσο ευαισθητοι που δεν αντεχουμε ?


Μαρία αν προσέξεις το ποστ μου δεν είμαι απογοητευμένη..απλα παρέθεσα καποιες σκέψεις και εμπειρίες μου..Όπως ειπα οι "κακές" εμπειρίες είναι και οι καλύτερες γιατι μας κάνουν πιο δυνατούς..Ούτε φοβάμαι, ούτε σε τάφο είμαι, μ'αρέσει να είμαι στο σπίτι ακόμα και αν εσύ δεν το βλέπεις τοσο φυσιολογικό..Φυλακισμένος μπορεί να είσαι και έξω με διάφανους τοίχους δεν έχει σημασία αυτό. Αν είσαι στο σπίτι ή οχι. Αυτο που περιγράφεις είναι φωτογραφία του πως ΗΜΟΥΝ.

Πάντα Φιλικά,

----------


## carrie

> Για την οικογένεια την έχω αποδεχτεί την κατάσταση μου..ισως δεν διάβασες καλά τι είπα 
> Φιλικά,


Nαι αυτο ηθελα να παω, οτι οπως αποδεχτηκες καποια θεματα στην οικογενεια, ετσι να αποδεχτεις και στις φιλικες σχεσεις..

----------


## PostMortem

> Nαι αυτο ηθελα να παω, οτι οπως αποδεχτηκες καποια θεματα στην οικογενεια, ετσι να αποδεχτεις και στις φιλικες σχεσεις..


Τι σημαίνει αποδοχή για σενα carrie?

----------


## PostMortem

Για μένα αποδοχή είναι όταν δέχεσαι να βιώσεις μια εμπειρία, να ακολουθήσεις μια διαδικασία ή μια κατάσταση χωρίς να προσπαθείς να την αλλάξεις. Γιατί? Γιατι έχεις αποδεχτεί οτι τα πράγματα έτσι είναι και δεν είναι στο χέρι σου να κάνεις κάτι γι αυτο. Με αυτή την λογική δέχομαι ότι δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω κανέναν, το ποιος είναι, το πως μου φέρεται κλπ. Αυτό που μπορώ να αλλάξω είναι η επιλογή μου. Θα επιλέξω να μείνω σε μια κατάσταση που με δυσαρεστεί που δεν με αντιπροσωπεύει ή θα επιλέξω να βρω κάτι άλλο ή και να μείνω μόνη μου? Στο θέμα οικογένεια το αποδέχεσαι γιατί δεν μπορείς και να κάνεις κάτι άλλο απο την στιγμή που εξαρτάσαι οικονομικά ή και συναισθηματικά απο αυτούς που σε έφεραν στην ζωή. Στο θέμα Φιλία όμως είναι ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ επιλογή με τον ποιον θα συναναστραφείς οπότε το θέμα αποδοχής τίθεται μόνο στο αν θα δεχτείς τον άλλο όπως είναι ως άνθρωπος. Οχι ως κατάσταση. Εσύ εχεις την επιλογή στους φίλους. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν προσπάθησα να αλλάξω ποτέ κανέναν. Δεχόμουν τους φίλους μου όπως ήταν, με τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά τους. Κάποιοι απ'αυτούς ποτέ δεν με δέχτηκαν πραγματικά γι αυτο που ήμουν. Προσπάθησαν να με αλλάξουν. Γι αυτό και αντέδρασα άσχημα. Κατάλαβες απο το ποστ μου οτι δεν αποδέχομαι κάτι στο θεμα φιλία? Οτι δεν αποδέχομαι τους άλλους? Οταν είναι επιλογή μου να κάνω κάποιον παρέα προφανώς και τον αποδέχομαι  :Wink:

----------


## carrie

Μπορεις να αποδεχτεις οτι δε δυνασαι να ταιριαζεις με τους χ ψ ανθρωπους, οτι δε μπορεις να εισαι φιλη με τον περισσοτερο κοσμο, οτι για να εισαι φιλη πρεπει να κανεις καποιες υποχωρησεις, οτι δεν εχεις πια σχεση με φιλες απο το σχολειο, κ.ο.κ. Να αποδεχτεις πως νιωθεις οτι οι ανθρωποι θελουν απλα να σου λενε ενα γεια, και μετα να τα γραψεις ΟΛΑ αυτα, και να ξεκινησεις τις κοινωνικες σου επαφες χωρις αγχος, χωρις προδιαγεγραμμενα αρνητικα σεναρια, χωρις επιθυμιες που κινδυνευουν να ματαιωθουν, απλα πηγαινοντας οπου νιωθεις καλα, χωρις αλλες προσδοκιες, και μετα θα ερθουν ολα μονα τους. Να θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου ενα φοβερο ατομο που καθε ωραιος τυπος ανθρωπου θα ηθελε να εχει φιλη. Γιατι εγω ετσι σε εκλαμβανω.

----------


## PostMortem

> Μπορεις να αποδεχτεις οτι δε δυνασαι να ταιριαζεις με τους χ ψ ανθρωπους, οτι δε μπορεις να εισαι φιλη με τον περισσοτερο κοσμο, οτι για να εισαι φιλη πρεπει να κανεις καποιες υποχωρησεις, οτι δεν εχεις πια σχεση με φιλες απο το σχολειο, κ.ο.κ. Να αποδεχτεις πως νιωθεις οτι οι ανθρωποι θελουν απλα να σου λενε ενα γεια, και μετα να τα γραψεις ΟΛΑ αυτα, και να ξεκινησεις τις κοινωνικες σου επαφες χωρις αγχος, χωρις προδιαγεγραμμενα αρνητικα σεναρια, χωρις επιθυμιες που κινδυνευουν να ματαιωθουν, απλα πηγαινοντας οπου νιωθεις καλα, χωρις αλλες προσδοκιες, και μετα θα ερθουν ολα μονα τους. Να θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου ενα φοβερο ατομο που καθε ωραιος τυπος ανθρωπου θα ηθελε να εχει φιλη. Γιατι εγω ετσι σε εκλαμβανω.


Συμφωνώ! Είμαι πολύ γαμάτη! (χαίρομαι που το βλέπεις) Εγώ το ξέρω..οι άλλοι δεν το βλέπουν. Βρε μάλλον έτσι όπως τα γράφω παρεξηγήθηκα..Δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο άγχος με τις κοινωνικές επαφές, το βλέπω αρκετά χαλαρά πλέον, δεν περιμένω κάτι, ότι είναι να έρθει θα έρθει, δεν έχω προδιαγεγραμμενα αρνητικά σενάρια στο μυαλό μου, σίγουρα χρειάζονται υποχωρήσεις σε όλες τις σχέσεις, αμοιβαίες ε! Απλά έχω μια σκέψη στο μυαλό μου οτι οι περισσότεροι θέλουν να μένουν στο γειά με μενα, είναι απλά μια σκέψη! Δεν αφήνω να με καθορίσει, ούτε να με επηρεάσει..Απλά παρέθεσα κάποιες εμπειρίες μου και κάποιες απόψεις μου..Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι το βλέπω αρνητικά το θέμα..Ισως έτσι να φαίνεται σε κάποιον που δεν είναι μες στο μυαλό μου αλλά δεν είναι..Αλήθεια σου λέω δεν έχω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο θέμα, σκέψεις είναι που είπα να τις ποστάρω γιατι μου ταλανίζουν το υποσυνείδητο και το συνειδητό λιγάκι..Και τωρα το αγαπημένο μου..θα μαντέψω τι ζώδιο είσαι....Παρθένος, Ιχθύες?

Υ.Γ Νιώθω λίγο σαν να προσπαθώ να πείσω ότι ο ελέφαντας στο δωμάτιο δεν έιναι ελέφαντας...LOL!Χμμμ..Δεν το λέω σωστά..Κάπως έτσι τελοσπάντων!

----------


## carrie

ok μπορει να μην εχεις μεγαλο θεμα με τις κοινωνικες επαφες, αλλα επειδη αφιερωσες σημντικο κομματι του πρωτου ποστ και επειδη εμεις εδω συνηθιζουμε να εστιαζουμε σε σημεια που φαινεται κατι να εχουν, μπορει να το παρεξηγησαμε. Δεκτον.. Ενα αλλο μυστηριο φαινομενο που συμβαινει ξερεις ποιο ειναι; Οτι εκεινο που μας ενοχλει στους αλλους συνηθως το εχουμε εμεις, και για αυτο το λογο το παρατηρουμε τριγυρω μας (ενω υπαρχει, δε λεω οτι το φανταζομαστε!).. Μηπως και εσυ νιωθεις λοιπον οτι οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι ειναι απλα για ενα γεια, και δε σου κανουν για φιλοι; Και να εισαι πολυ γαματη, και γενικως τωρα τελευταια πολλα γαματα ατομα ηρθαν στο φορουμ και χαιρομαι, οσο για τα ζωδια δεν τα πιστευω, οποτε τι να σου πω ;p ειμαι μπαμπουινος  :Stick Out Tongue:  

p.s. και συνηθως ατομα τα οποια ειναι ξεχωριστα, δυσκολευονται να βρουν αλλους ανθρωπους να αναγνωρισουν την αξια τους. Ενα πετραδι πολλοι χωριατες θα το θεωρουσαν ψευτικο, αλλα αμα το πηγαινες στον κοσμηματοπωλη θα σου επιβεβαιωνε την αξια του..

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Και τωρα το αγαπημένο μου..θα μαντέψω τι ζώδιο είσαι....Παρθένος, Ιχθύες?


κι αλλη αστρολογος/μεντιουμ/παραψυχολογος στο φορουμ ? μαντεψε και το δικο μου αν μπορεις, κι αν το βρεις θα ξερεις και της carrie... 




> και συνηθως ατομα τα οποια ειναι ξεχωριστα, δυσκολευονται να βρουν αλλους ανθρωπους να αναγνωρισουν την αξια τους. Ενα πετραδι πολλοι χωριατες θα το θεωρουσαν ψευτικο, αλλα αμα το πηγαινες στον κοσμηματοπωλη θα σου επιβεβαιωνε την αξια του..


και ποιος ειπαμε παιζει τον ρολο του κοσμηματοπωλη ? ποιος ειναι αυτος ο τελειος ο ΘΕΟΣ που θα μας κρινει αν εχουμε αξια ή οχι ? το να υπαρχουν ατομα που ειναι πχ πολυ ψαγμενα με κατι και γιαυτο ξεχωριζουν απ'τη μαζα η οποια συνηθως καταπιανεται μονο με τα επιφανειακα, δε γινεται να συμβαινει ? για παραδειγμα οταν τους μιλας για μουσικη και σου λενε ακουω οτι παιζει, και τους ρωτας γιατι το κανεις αυτο και σου λενε ετσι για να ειμαι στη μοδα και να ριχνω γκομενακια, τοτε αυτο δεν ειναι ηλιθιοτητα ? ή εσενα σου δειχνει οτι δεν αξιζε το ατομο που ειχε ψαχτει ? ευθυνεσαι εσυ που ετυχε να ψαχτεις λιγο περισσοτερο και γιαυτο ξεχωριζεις ή οι αλλοι που ηταν βλαχοι ακαλλιεργητοι ?

----------


## PostMortem

> Ενα αλλο μυστηριο φαινομενο που συμβαινει ξερεις ποιο ειναι; Οτι εκεινο που μας ενοχλει στους αλλους συνηθως το εχουμε εμεις, και για αυτο το λογο το παρατηρουμε τριγυρω μας (ενω υπαρχει, δε λεω οτι το φανταζομαστε!)


Ω ναι! Συμφωνώ απολύτως! 




> Μηπως και εσυ νιωθεις λοιπον οτι οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι ειναι απλα για ενα γεια, και δε σου κανουν για φιλοι;


Πολύ πιθανό..αλλά είμαι ανοιχτή στον οποιονδήποτε..ακομα και αν φαινομενικά δεν μου "κάνει". Βέβαια εγω για να βγάλω τέτοιο συμπέρασμα πρέπει να τον/την γνωρίσω αρκετά καλύτερα. Οπως είπα δεν κάνω πρώτη κίνηση. Ετσι είμαι απο την φύση μου. Ισως να ακούγεται εγωιστικό. Αλλά οταν μου προτείνει ο άλλος και δω ότι με συμπαθεί έστω και λίγο μόλις πάρω αέρα θα κάνω και εγώ κινήσεις. Δεν τα περιμένω όλα απο τους άλλους..




> οσο για τα ζωδια δεν τα πιστευω, οποτε τι να σου πω ;p ειμαι μπαμπουινος


Πες μου το ζώδιο σου τώρα! Ελα θα σκάσω...!




> και ποιος ειπαμε παιζει τον ρολο του κοσμηματοπωλη ? ποιος ειναι αυτος ο τελειος ο ΘΕΟΣ που θα μας κρινει αν εχουμε αξια ή οχι ? το να υπαρχουν ατομα που ειναι πχ πολυ ψαγμενα με κατι και γιαυτο ξεχωριζουν απ'τη μαζα η οποια συνηθως καταπιανεται μονο με τα επιφανειακα, δε γινεται να συμβαινει ? για παραδειγμα οταν τους μιλας για μουσικη και σου λενε ακουω οτι παιζει, και τους ρωτας γιατι το κανεις αυτο και σου λενε ετσι για να ειμαι στη μοδα και να ριχνω γκομενακια, τοτε αυτο δεν ειναι ηλιθιοτητα ? ή εσενα σου δειχνει οτι δεν αξιζε το ατομο που ειχε ψαχτει ? ευθυνεσαι εσυ που ετυχε να ψαχτεις λιγο περισσοτερο και γιαυτο ξεχωριζεις ή οι αλλοι που ηταν βλαχοι ακαλλιεργητοι ?


+1
Που είναι ο κοσμηματοπώλης οεο??? Ιδού η απορία...



> κι αλλη αστρολογος/μεντιουμ/παραψυχολογος στο φορουμ ? μαντεψε και το δικο μου αν μπορεις, κι αν το βρεις θα ξερεις και της carrie...


Πιστεύω ότι είσαι παρθένος..ή έχεις ωροσκόπο Παρθένο..Το βρήκα? :P Καλά δεν έχω και τόσο μεγάλο κόλλημα με τα ζώδια..έτσι για την πλάκα μας μ'αρεσει να μαντεύω  :Smile:  Κενούλι :PPPP

----------


## carrie

δεν ειναι κανενας θεος, απλα οι ανθρωποι ξεχωριζουν τους αλλους ανθρωπους λογω εμπειριας και παρομοιας φιλοσοφιας. ομοιος ομοιω που λεει και η παροιμια, οι ψαγμενοι ανθρωποι θα ξεχωρισουν λοιπον τους ψαγμενους, καθως αναγνωριζουμε στους αλλους αυτα που εχουμε εμεις μεσα μας, κ.ο.κ.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Πιστεύω ότι είσαι παρθένος..ή έχεις ωροσκόπο Παρθένο..Το βρήκα? :P Καλά δεν έχω και τόσο μεγάλο κόλλημα με τα ζώδια..έτσι για την πλάκα μας μ'αρεσει να μαντεύω  Κενούλι :PPPP


οχι! ζωδιο της γης ειμαι μεν (ισως γιαυτο μου βγαινει σταθεροτητα), αλλα κατι ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ απ'τον παρθενο. ο παρθενος εξαλλου δεν ειναι καφρος, φοβαται να λερωθει  :Wink:

----------


## PostMortem

> οχι! ζωδιο της γης ειμαι μεν (ισως γιαυτο μου βγαινει σταθεροτητα), αλλα κατι ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ απ'τον παρθενο. ο παρθενος εξαλλου δεν ειναι καφρος, φοβαται να λερωθει


Αιγόκερως τότε! Σταντε! Οι παρθένοι είναι λιγο μισάνθρωποι γι αυτο το ειπα  :Wink:

----------


## carrie

και ομοιαζω εγω για μισανθρωπος;;;; Οποία έκπληξις!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Αιγόκερως τότε! Σταντε! Οι παρθένοι είναι λιγο μισάνθρωποι γι αυτο το ειπα


ουτε! ταυρος ειμαι γιαυτο τα κανω ******* ολα. οι παρθενοι ειναι harmless, μυγιαγγιχτοι και φοβητσιαριδες.

----------


## PostMortem

> και ομοιαζω εγω για μισανθρωπος;;;; Οποία έκπληξις!!!


Εκτός απο μισάνθρωποι η Παρθένος είναι το ζώδιο της προσφοράς. Θέλουν να λύνουν τα προβλήματα των άλλων..Οπως και οι Ιχθύες. Απο τις απαντήσεις σου κατι τέτοιο κατάλαβα..Επεσα έξω?

Υ.Γ Ναι οι Παρθένοι είναι διπολικοί! :P

----------


## PostMortem

> ουτε! ταυρος ειμαι γιαυτο τα κανω ******* ολα. οι παρθενοι ειναι harmless, μυγιαγγιχτοι και φοβητσιαριδες.


Καλά παίζουν και άλλα ρόλο..το ζώδιο δίνει κάποια γενικά χαρακτηριστικά..Μετα παίζει ο ωροσκόπος, αστρολογικός χάρτης κλπ κλπ

----------


## void

Παιδιά μια περίοδο της ζωής μου έκανα παρέα με κάτι άτομα που ήταν και καλά πολύ ψαγμένα...(για να χρησιμοποιήσω και τον όρο που χρησιμοποιήσατε πιο πάνω)...ήταν πολύ ψαγμένα με τη μουσική.Εμένα γενικά μου αρέσει να κάνω παρέα με άτομα τα οποία έχουν πόρωση με κάτι και είναι ψαγμένοι πάνω σε κάτι γιατί έτσι μπορώ να μάθω κι εγώ κάτι το διαφορετικό..μια μέρα λοιπόν, παρακολουθούσα μια πρόβα τους.Και είχα ενθουσιαστεί με αυτό που άκουγα οπότε εξέφρασα και το αντίστοιχο θετικό σχόλιο..ε λοοιπόν πήρα την απάντηση: "καλά, η δική σου γνώμη δεν πιάνεται γιατί δεν έχεις μουσική παιδεία".Ούτε πληγώθηκα, ούτε παρεξηγήθηκα.Απλά διαπίστωσα πόσο μούφα είναι όλα τα σενάρια για τους "ψαγμένους" ανθρώπους, τους δήθεν μποέμηδες, τα free spirits που δε χάνουν ευκαιρία να μειώσουν κάποιο ατομάκι λίγο πιο mainstream σαν εμένα ας πούμε!
έχω βαρεθεί πραγματικά τις ετικέτες στους ανθρώπους...αυτός ακούει Καρρά -είναι ακαλλιέργητος.Αυτή ακούει την τάδε τραγουδίστρια από το δείνα συγκρότημα που ασχολείται με το πλέον εξεζητημένο στυλ μουσικής-ω ναι, είναι πολύ καλλιεργημένη, αξίζει να την ξεχωρίσω.Αδιάφορα είναι όλα αυτά.Σημασία έχει να είσαι όσο το δυνατόν πιο απλός μέσα σου-απλός όχι απλοϊκός-και στην τελική ο άνθρωπος που σε μένα δε λέει μία για κάποιον άλλον είναι όλη του η ζωή.Το θέμα είναι να βρεις αυτόν με τον οποίον θα μπορείς να είσαι ο εαυτός σου, ακόμα και το πιο στριμμένο κομμάτι σου....
ΥΓ:εγώ είμαι σκορπιός..τι λένε τ'άστρα για μένα??

----------


## deleted-member30-03

εγω παντως και τι δε θα δινα να ειμαι σε μια παρεα με ανοιχτομυαλα ατομα σαν εμενα τα οποια ειναι μεταλλαδες (ομως τους κλειστομυαλους που ακουνε ΜΟΝΟ metal και σνομπαρουν ολα τα αλλα ειδη τους βρισκω βαρετους), και η κοπελα μου να ειναι μεταλλου. βεβαια οπως ειπα ειμαι σπανια περιπτωση οποτε δυσκολα ταιριαζω και αντεχω/αντεχωμαι αλλους ανθρωπους. κι αυτος ειναι κι ο λογος που παραμενω single. θα πρεπει να γνωρισω πολυ καλα, να εγκρινω, πρωτου εμπιστευτω (κι αν ειναι κοπελα να την αγαπησω κι ολας). αλλιως ξεκοβω. 

τεσπα συμφωνω με αυτο που ειπε η carrie στο προηγουμενο της ποστ και με καλυψε, οι ψαγμενοι ανθρωποι θα ξεχωρισουν λοιπον τους ψαγμενους, real recognize real (οπως λενε και στη hip hop κουλτουρα), οι ομοιοπαθεις αναγνωριζουν τα συμπτωματα και βλεπουν τον εαυτο τους στους αλλους.




> ΥΓ:εγώ είμαι σκορπιός..τι λένε τ'άστρα για μένα??


astrological hell με τον ταυρο (το ξερω γιατι συνηθως μου ταιριαζουν παρθενοι, καρκινοι και σκορπιοι)... εχουμε και τη Broken_Doll εδω μεσα αλλωστε που ειναι επισης σκορπινα και γιαυτο τη συμπαθω τοσο...

----------


## PostMortem

> Παιδιά μια περίοδο της ζωής μου έκανα παρέα με κάτι άτομα που ήταν και καλά πολύ ψαγμένα...(για να χρησιμοποιήσω και τον όρο που χρησιμοποιήσατε πιο πάνω)...ήταν πολύ ψαγμένα με τη μουσική.Εμένα γενικά μου αρέσει να κάνω παρέα με άτομα τα οποία έχουν πόρωση με κάτι και είναι ψαγμένοι πάνω σε κάτι γιατί έτσι μπορώ να μάθω κι εγώ κάτι το διαφορετικό..μια μέρα λοιπόν, παρακολουθούσα μια πρόβα τους.Και είχα ενθουσιαστεί με αυτό που άκουγα οπότε εξέφρασα και το αντίστοιχο θετικό σχόλιο..ε λοοιπόν πήρα την απάντηση: "καλά, η δική σου γνώμη δεν πιάνεται γιατί δεν έχεις μουσική παιδεία".Ούτε πληγώθηκα, ούτε παρεξηγήθηκα.Απλά διαπίστωσα πόσο μούφα είναι όλα τα σενάρια για τους "ψαγμένους" ανθρώπους, τους δήθεν μποέμηδες, τα free spirits που δε χάνουν ευκαιρία να μειώσουν κάποιο ατομάκι λίγο πιο mainstream σαν εμένα ας πούμε!
> έχω βαρεθεί πραγματικά τις ετικέτες στους ανθρώπους...αυτός ακούει Καρρά -είναι ακαλλιέργητος.Αυτή ακούει την τάδε τραγουδίστρια από το δείνα συγκρότημα που ασχολείται με το πλέον εξεζητημένο στυλ μουσικής-ω ναι, είναι πολύ καλλιεργημένη, αξίζει να την ξεχωρίσω.Αδιάφορα είναι όλα αυτά.Σημασία έχει να είσαι όσο το δυνατόν πιο απλός μέσα σου-απλός όχι απλοϊκός-και στην τελική ο άνθρωπος που σε μένα δε λέει μία για κάποιον άλλον είναι όλη του η ζωή.Το θέμα είναι να βρεις αυτόν με τον οποίον θα μπορείς να είσαι ο εαυτός σου, ακόμα και το πιο στριμμένο κομμάτι σου....
> ΥΓ:εγώ είμαι σκορπιός..τι λένε τ'άστρα για μένα??


Βρε μην κολλάς στις ταμπέλες..Επειδή ενας ψαγμένος είναι ετσι δεν σημαίνει οτι όλοι θα είναι έτσι..Είναι σαν να λες επειδή γνώρισα εναν κακό Αλβανό είναι ολοι οι Αλβανοί κακοί. O_O 

Οι σκορπιοί είναι γενικά πολυ παθιασμένοι και οι γυναίκες και οι άντρες,είναι της υπερβολής σε ότι κάνουν και σχετικά σταθεροί στις απόψεις τους οταν τις σχηματίσουν..Βέβαια αυτά ειπαμε είναι γενικά χαρακτηριστικά..Αν θες μπορεις να το ψαξεις..υπαρχουν πολλα site με πληροφορίες σχετικές  :Wink: 

Y.Γ Αν κατάλαβα καλά ο όρος ψαγμένος χρησιμοποιήθηκε όχι τόσο οτι είμαι ψαγμένος στον τάδε τομέα αλλα οτι γενικώς ως άνθρωπος είμαι "ψαγμένος" δηλ. παρατηρώ τι γίνεται γύρω μου, σκέφτομαι, δεν τα περνάω όλα στο ντούκου όπως οι περισσότεροι, βλέπω πέρα απο την επιφάνεια, έχω την ευφυια να σκεφτώ πεντε πράγματα παραπάνω κλπ.

----------


## PostMortem

> astrological hell με τον ταυρο (το ξερω γιατι συνηθως μου ταιριαζουν παρθενοι, καρκινοι και σκορπιοι)... εχουμε και τη Broken_Doll εδω μεσα αλλωστε που ειναι επισης σκορπινα και γιαυτο τη συμπαθω τοσο...


Δεν στο χα βρε Κενο να ασχολείσαι με τα ζώδια! χαχαχα..Πως το πήγαμε όμως στα ζώδια, στους ψαγμένους και γενικά στα φιλοσοφικά μπράβο μας! Μας θαυμάζω! :P

Εμένα δεν με ρώτησε κανείς τι ζώδιο είμαι γι αυτο θα πω απο μόνη μου Τοξότης με ωροσκόπο Παρθένο. Ενα θα πω. Τα δυο αντίθετα ζώδια ενώθηκαν σε μένα. (Έτσι εξηγούνται όλα :P)

Και για πληροφόρηση ο ωροσκόπος είναι αυτο που δείχνουμε προς τα έξω και ο κυβερνήτης δηλ. το ζώδιο αυτο που πραγματικά είμαστε. Βέβαια παίρνουμε στοιχεία και απο τα δυο.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

εσενα δε σε ρωτησα γιατι το γραφεις στο προφιλ σου που το ειδα χτες. ο παρθενος μου ταιριαζει παντως! εγω εχω ωροσκοπο καρκινο, ολος ο αρνητισμος μου απο εκει προερχεται, και σε συνδιασμο με τον ταυρο που κολλαν τα κερατα του και ειναι ξεροκεφαλος, ειναι απιστευτα δυσκολο. δλδ να σου κολλησει μια ιδεα που σε ριχνει, μενεις εκει μεχρι να ξεκολλησει το κεφαλι σου λολ. και στη ζωη μου γιαυτο μοιαζω τοσο κολλημενος μαλλον...

----------


## carrie

> Παιδιά μια περίοδο της ζωής μου έκανα παρέα με κάτι άτομα που ήταν και καλά πολύ ψαγμένα...(για να χρησιμοποιήσω και τον όρο που χρησιμοποιήσατε πιο πάνω)...ήταν πολύ ψαγμένα με τη μουσική.Εμένα γενικά μου αρέσει να κάνω παρέα με άτομα τα οποία έχουν πόρωση με κάτι και είναι ψαγμένοι πάνω σε κάτι γιατί έτσι μπορώ να μάθω κι εγώ κάτι το διαφορετικό..μια μέρα λοιπόν, παρακολουθούσα μια πρόβα τους.Και είχα ενθουσιαστεί με αυτό που άκουγα οπότε εξέφρασα και το αντίστοιχο θετικό σχόλιο..ε λοοιπόν πήρα την απάντηση: "καλά, η δική σου γνώμη δεν πιάνεται γιατί δεν έχεις μουσική παιδεία".Ούτε πληγώθηκα, ούτε παρεξηγήθηκα.Απλά διαπίστωσα πόσο μούφα είναι όλα τα σενάρια για τους "ψαγμένους" ανθρώπους, τους δήθεν μποέμηδες, τα free spirits που δε χάνουν ευκαιρία να μειώσουν κάποιο ατομάκι λίγο πιο mainstream σαν εμένα ας πούμε!
> έχω βαρεθεί πραγματικά τις ετικέτες στους ανθρώπους...αυτός ακούει Καρρά -είναι ακαλλιέργητος.Αυτή ακούει την τάδε τραγουδίστρια από το δείνα συγκρότημα που ασχολείται με το πλέον εξεζητημένο στυλ μουσικής-ω ναι, είναι πολύ καλλιεργημένη, αξίζει να την ξεχωρίσω.Αδιάφορα είναι όλα αυτά.Σημασία έχει να είσαι όσο το δυνατόν πιο απλός μέσα σου-απλός όχι απλοϊκός-και στην τελική ο άνθρωπος που σε μένα δε λέει μία για κάποιον άλλον είναι όλη του η ζωή.Το θέμα είναι να βρεις αυτόν με τον οποίον θα μπορείς να είσαι ο εαυτός σου, ακόμα και το πιο στριμμένο κομμάτι σου....


Σωστα.. το ψαγμενος γαι καθε ατομο εχει διαφορετικη εννοια.. Για μενα ψαμενος ειναι αυτος που εχει καποια φιλοσοφια ζωης πιο προχωρημενη απο τους υπολοιπους ανθρωπους, του στυλ, γεννιομαστε αναπαραγομαστε πεθαινουμε και τελος, ή, παμε στην κολαση-παραδεισο. Ψαγμενος θεωρω αυτον που βλεπει τη ζωη σαν ενα θαυμα, (ο Αινσταιν ειχε πει οτι υπαρχουν μονο δυο τροποι να ζησει κανεις τη ζωη του, ο ενας ειναι σαν ολα να ειναι θαυμα, και ο αλλος σαν τιποτα να μην ειναι θαυμα, εγω πιστευω το πρωτο), και ετσι ειναι ερωτευμενος με αυτη, ψαχνει τον εαυτο του και τις δυνατοτητες του, αγαπαει τον κοσμο, τα ζωα, ειναι ανθρωπος της προσφορας και του πνευματος, ακομα και αν δεν ειναι διαβασμενος, ξερει πως ολα ειναι ενεργεια και πως η υπερτατη δυναμη ειναι η δυναμη της αγαπης και της ευγνωμοσυνης που μπορει να αλλαξει τον κοσμο, απολαμβανει πραγματα στη ζωη του, δεν κοροιδευει αλλους διαφορετικους, δεν κρινει, βοηθαει οσους εχουν αναγκη, κ.ο.κ. Τετοιους δεν εχω συναντησει πολλους, αλλα απολαμαβανω την παρεα ολων των ανθρωπων που εχω διαλεξει και με εχουν διαλεξει για να ειμαστε φιλοι, μονο που απλα δε μπορω να μιλαω για καποια πραγματα με αυτους, γιατι με κοιτανε σαν εξωγηινη, και με κοροιδευουν. Αλλοι ψαχνουν κατι αλλο ψαγμενο στη μουσικη και στις ταινιες οπως ο Κενο. Ψαξιματα υπαρχουν πολλα, αλλα τι ειναι σημαντικο για τον καθενα διαφερει.

----------


## PostMortem

> εσενα δε σε ρωτησα γιατι το γραφεις στο προφιλ σου που το ειδα χτες. ο παρθενος μου ταιριαζει παντως! εγω εχω ωροσκοπο καρκινο, ολος ο αρνητισμος μου απο εκει προερχεται, και σε συνδιασμο με τον ταυρο που κολλαν τα κερατα του και ειναι ξεροκεφαλος, ειναι απιστευτα δυσκολο. δλδ να σου κολλησει μια ιδεα που σε ριχνει, μενεις εκει μεχρι να ξεκολλησει το κεφαλι σου λολ. και στη ζωη μου γιαυτο μοιαζω τοσο κολλημενος μαλλον...


Οι καρκίνοι είναι και πολύ συναισθηματικοί, ευαίσθητοι κλπ..




> Σωστα.. το ψαγμενος γαι καθε ατομο εχει διαφορετικη εννοια.. Για μενα ψαμενος ειναι αυτος που εχει καποια φιλοσοφια ζωης πιο προχωρημενη απο τους υπολοιπους ανθρωπους, του στυλ, γεννιομαστε αναπαραγομαστε πεθαινουμε και τελος, ή, παμε στην κολαση-παραδεισο. Ψαγμενος θεωρω αυτον που βλεπει τη ζωη σαν ενα θαυμα, (ο Αινσταιν ειχε πει οτι υπαρχουν μονο δυο τροποι να ζησει κανεις τη ζωη του, ο ενας ειναι σαν ολα να ειναι θαυμα, και ο αλλος σαν τιποτα να μην ειναι θαυμα, εγω πιστευω το πρωτο), και ετσι ειναι ερωτευμενος με αυτη, ψαχνει τον εαυτο του και τις δυνατοτητες του, αγαπαει τον κοσμο, τα ζωα, ειναι ανθρωπος της προσφορας και του πνευματος, ακομα και αν δεν ειναι διαβασμενος, ξερει πως ολα ειναι ενεργεια και πως η υπερτατη δυναμη ειναι η δυναμη της αγαπης και της ευγνωμοσυνης που μπορει να αλλαξει τον κοσμο, απολαμβανει πραγματα στη ζωη του, δεν κοροιδευει αλλους διαφορετικους, δεν κρινει, βοηθαει οσους εχουν αναγκη, κ.ο.κ. Τετοιους δεν εχω συναντησει πολλους, αλλα απολαμαβανω την παρεα ολων των ανθρωπων που εχω διαλεξει και με εχουν διαλεξει για να ειμαστε φιλοι, μονο που απλα δε μπορω να μιλαω για καποια πραγματα με αυτους, γιατι με κοιτανε σαν εξωγηινη, και με κοροιδευουν. Αλλοι ψαχνουν κατι αλλο ψαγμενο στη μουσικη και στις ταινιες οπως ο Κενο. Ψαξιματα υπαρχουν πολλα, αλλα τι ειναι σημαντικο για τον καθενα διαφερει.


Συμφωνώ! Και εγω ψάχνω το πρώτο που λες (κυρίως)

Υ.Γ Ρε παιδιά χθες που πήγα σχολή ήταν στην είσοδο μια κοπέλα και είχε ενα χαρτί που γράφεις το όνομα σου και το τηλεφωνό σου και υπογράφεις (κατι για το χρεός ήταν, δεν πρόσεξα γιατι βιάζομουν) και έδινε και την εφημερίδα Εργατική Αλληλεγγύη...τεσπα το θέμα είναι οτι ανταλλάξαμε τηλέφωνα και με ρώτησε να συναντηθούμε να μιλήσουμε..Για ποιο πράγμα λέτε να θέλει να μιλήσουμε και κυρίως γιατί? Ο_Ο

----------


## void

ρε γωνιά!εσύ γιατί λες να θέλει να μιλήσετε????προφανώς για την εργατική αλληλεγγύη..πόσων χρόνων είσαι?

----------


## PostMortem

> ρε γωνιά!εσύ γιατί λες να θέλει να μιλήσετε????προφανώς για την εργατική αλληλεγγύη..πόσων χρόνων είσαι?


Έλαααααααααααα..20 ειμαι..Προφανώς και θέλει να μιλήσουμε γι'αυτό αλλα το ερώτημα μου είναι γιατί να θέλει να μιλήσουμε..ποιος ο σκοπός?

----------


## void

για να σε "στρατολογήσει" βρε...να σου πει να γίνεις μέλος στην παράταξη..έτσι γίνεται στις σχολές.

----------


## PostMortem

> για να σε "στρατολογήσει" βρε...να σου πει να γίνεις μέλος στην παράταξη..έτσι γίνεται στις σχολές.


Ναι το ξέρω απο πρώτο χέρι! Οκ ευχαριστώ που μου απάντησες..απλα δεν είχα καταλάβει οτι είναι παράταξη η εργατική αλληλεγγύη :S

Kαλά έλεγα οτι κατι μου θυμίζει αυτή..εκει στους πάγκους με τα κόμματα θα την είχα δει!

Βέβαια τώρα δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω..απ'την μια θέλω να γνωρίσω κι άλλους ανθρώπους και απ'την άλλη ξέρω οτι με πλησιάζει με "αυτόν τον σκοπό" και απο την εμπειρία μου με τα κόμματα ξέρω οτι συνήθως δεν εξελίζεται σε κάτι παραπάνω..:@

----------


## void

ε συνήθως η εργατική αλληλεγγύη δεν κατεβαίνει σε όλες τις σχολές..μπορεί όμως να βοηθά ας πούμε το δίκτυο το οποίο κατεβαίνει στις περισσότερες σχολές ή τους αναρχικούς σε πορείες, γενικές συνελεύσεις κλπ..λογικά θα θέλει να τα πείτε σε επίπεδο πολιτικό,μπορεί να οργανώνουν μια εκδήλωση ή κάτι ανάλογο.Αν δε βαρεθείς βγες μαζί της.Μπορεί η κοπέλα να έχει κι άλλες ιδιότητες εκτός από την κομματική της.
ΥΓ:ε και οι αριστεροί είναι "ψιλοψαγμένοι" γκόμενοι...χιχιιχιχιχι

----------


## Remedy

> ...
> Πωωωω..τι το θελες αυτο με τον Καιλα? Με εχουν πει έτσι! Αυτοι...οι Ακατονόμαστοι! lol 
> ........


χμμμ
οκ, μιλαμε βεβαια για ενα χιουμοριστικο σχολιακι, που ειναι ωστοσο πολυ καυστικο.
σκεφτηκες ομως μηπως κρυβει καποια αληθεια που εχει να κανει με την μοναξια που νοιωθεις απο γνωστους και φιλους?
μηπως επικεντρωνεσαι συνηθως στα δυσαρεστα στις παρεες, η μιλας πιο συχνα για οσα σε βασανιζουν απο αλλα, ευχαριστα και δημιουργικα?
φυσικα και στους φιλους πρεπει να μιλαμε ειλικρινα για οτι μας απασχολει, αλλα ολοι, πριν γινουμε φιλοι, ειμαστε απλα γνωστοι η παρεες...
δεν υπαρχουν πολλοι που να εχουν την διαθεση να βγουν για εναν καφε και να μαυριζουν απο δυσοιωνες ματιες στα πραγματα....

αν το παραπανω δεν εχει σχεση με την πραγματικοτητα, απλα ξεχνα το...

----------


## PostMortem

> χμμμ
> οκ, μιλαμε βεβαια για ενα χιουμοριστικο σχολιακι, που ειναι ωστοσο πολυ καυστικο.
> σκεφτηκες ομως μηπως κρυβει καποια αληθεια που εχει να κανει με την μοναξια που νοιωθεις απο γνωστους και φιλους?
> μηπως επικεντρωνεσαι συνηθως στα δυσαρεστα στις παρεες, η μιλας πιο συχνα για οσα σε βασανιζουν απο αλλα, ευχαριστα και δημιουργικα?
> φυσικα και στους φιλους πρεπει να μιλαμε ειλικρινα για οτι μας απασχολει, αλλα ολοι, πριν γινουμε φιλοι, ειμαστε απλα γνωστοι η παρεες...
> δεν υπαρχουν πολλοι που να εχουν την διαθεση να βγουν για εναν καφε και να μαυριζουν απο δυσοιωνες ματιες στα πραγματα....
> 
> αν το παραπανω δεν εχει σχεση με την πραγματικοτητα, απλα ξεχνα το...


Κοίτα δεν βγαίνω έξω για καφέ για να συζητάω προσωπικά μου προβλήματα, βγαίνω έξω για να διασκεδάσω. Δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ και ούτε πρόκειται. Γενικώς είμαι άνθρωπος που δεν συζητάω τα προβλήματα μου με άτομα που ξέρω απο κοντά και δεν ανοίγομαι εύκολα για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους. Το μόνο άτομο που το έκανα αυτό ήταν με την πρώην κολλητή μου μετά απο μεγάλη πίεση και επιμονή απο μέρους της. Γι αυτό και θεωρούσε οτι βγάζω αρνητική αύρα..γιατί της είχα πει 5 πράγματα παραπάνω, δεν νομίζω οτι οι υπόλοιποι είχαν αυτη την εντύπωση και πιστεύω οτι δεν είμαι αρνητική. Αντιθέτως και γελάω με το παραμικρό και χιούμορ έχω και γενικώς στις συζητήσεις μου μ αρεσει να μιλάω για πραγματα που με ευχαριστούν. Απλά και εκείνη είχε συνέχεια δράμα και κάποιο πρόβλημα που χρειαζόταν λύση οπότε κατα κάποιο τρόπο τα "δράματα" μας ανατροφοδοτούσαν το ένα το άλλο. Και μετά κατηγορούσε εμένα οτι είμαι αρνητική και οτι της χαλάω την διάθεση..τα δικά της τα χάλια δεν τα κοιτούσε ποτέ. Πάντα οι άλλοι φταίνε ποτε εμείς.

Τωρα για τον καιλά μου το εχουν πει 3 άνθρωποι: η πρώην κολλητή μου, ενας συμφοιτητής μου (γιατί με ρώτησε αν θα παω πουθενά το Πάσχα διακοπές και του είπα όχι που να πάω με την οικονομική κρίση? Δεν παίζουν λεφτά. Ελεος δηλαδή) και μια κοινή μας γνωστή (με την πρωην κολλητη μου εννοω) και συμφοιτητρια που είμασταν φίλες, οχι πλεον, την εκανα πέρα (για αλλους λογους) αλλα δεν θυμάμαι γιατι μου το είχε πει εκείνη..κατι για καποιο βιντεακι στο φεισμπουκ νομιζω ή κατι τέτοιο.





> ΥΓ:ε και οι αριστεροί είναι "ψιλοψαγμένοι" γκόμενοι...χιχιιχιχιχι


Χαχαχαχαχαχα! Πολυ σε πάω εσένα! λολ!

----------


## Militon

Μην μπερδεύετε την αντικοινωνική συμπεριφορά με την εσωστρέφεια, η πρώτη είναι συμπεριφορά που προκαλεί προβλήματα (και) στο κοινωνικό σύνολο, το άλλο είναι ο χαρακτήρας μας δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι θετικό ή αρνητικό απλά ή σου αρέσει ή δεν σου αρέσει. Σημασία έχει να αποφασίσεις αν θέλεις να ζεις για σένα ή για την κοινωνία. Και γω στα εφηβικά μου χρόνια ήρθα σε ρήξη με τον εαυτό μου για το θέμα αυτό. Πλέον μετά από όλα αυτά έχω στρώσει. Είναι μια απόφαση, να ζήσεις για τον εαυτό σου, αν ζεις για την κοινωνία είναι και ασύμφορο, πολλαπλασιάζονται τα ραντεβού με τους γιατρούς... :-Ρ

----------


## void

> Μην μπερδεύετε την αντικοινωνική συμπεριφορά με την εσωστρέφεια, η πρώτη είναι συμπεριφορά που προκαλεί προβλήματα (και) στο κοινωνικό σύνολο, το άλλο είναι ο χαρακτήρας μας δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι θετικό ή αρνητικό απλά ή σου αρέσει ή δεν σου αρέσει. Σημασία έχει να αποφασίσεις αν θέλεις να ζεις για σένα ή για την κοινωνία. Και γω στα εφηβικά μου χρόνια ήρθα σε ρήξη με τον εαυτό μου για το θέμα αυτό. Πλέον μετά από όλα αυτά έχω στρώσει. Είναι μια απόφαση, να ζήσεις για τον εαυτό σου, αν ζεις για την κοινωνία είναι και ασύμφορο, πολλαπλασιάζονται τα ραντεβού με τους γιατρούς... :-Ρ


πάρα πολύ σωστό αυτό :-)

----------


## PostMortem

> Μην μπερδεύετε την αντικοινωνική συμπεριφορά με την εσωστρέφεια, η πρώτη είναι συμπεριφορά που προκαλεί προβλήματα (και) στο κοινωνικό σύνολο, το άλλο είναι ο χαρακτήρας μας δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι θετικό ή αρνητικό απλά ή σου αρέσει ή δεν σου αρέσει. Σημασία έχει να αποφασίσεις αν θέλεις να ζεις για σένα ή για την κοινωνία. Και γω στα εφηβικά μου χρόνια ήρθα σε ρήξη με τον εαυτό μου για το θέμα αυτό. Πλέον μετά από όλα αυτά έχω στρώσει. Είναι μια απόφαση, να ζήσεις για τον εαυτό σου, αν ζεις για την κοινωνία είναι και ασύμφορο, πολλαπλασιάζονται τα ραντεβού με τους γιατρούς... :-Ρ


Πολυ ωραία τα λες..συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## Remedy

> Κοίτα δεν βγαίνω έξω για καφέ για να συζητάω προσωπικά μου προβλήματα, βγαίνω έξω για να διασκεδάσω. Δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ και ούτε πρόκειται. Γενικώς είμαι άνθρωπος που δεν συζητάω τα προβλήματα μου με άτομα που ξέρω απο κοντά και δεν ανοίγομαι εύκολα για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους. Το μόνο άτομο που το έκανα αυτό ήταν με την πρώην κολλητή μου μετά απο μεγάλη πίεση και επιμονή απο μέρους της. Γι αυτό και θεωρούσε οτι βγάζω αρνητική αύρα..γιατί της είχα πει 5 πράγματα παραπάνω, δεν νομίζω οτι οι υπόλοιποι είχαν αυτη την εντύπωση και πιστεύω οτι δεν είμαι αρνητική. Αντιθέτως και γελάω με το παραμικρό και χιούμορ έχω και γενικώς στις συζητήσεις μου μ αρεσει να μιλάω για πραγματα που με ευχαριστούν. Απλά και εκείνη είχε συνέχεια δράμα και κάποιο πρόβλημα που χρειαζόταν λύση οπότε κατα κάποιο τρόπο τα "δράματα" μας ανατροφοδοτούσαν το ένα το άλλο. Και μετά κατηγορούσε εμένα οτι είμαι αρνητική και οτι της χαλάω την διάθεση..τα δικά της τα χάλια δεν τα κοιτούσε ποτέ. Πάντα οι άλλοι φταίνε ποτε εμείς.
> 
> Τωρα για τον καιλά μου το εχουν πει 3 άνθρωποι: η πρώην κολλητή μου, ενας συμφοιτητής μου (γιατί με ρώτησε αν θα παω πουθενά το Πάσχα διακοπές και του είπα όχι που να πάω με την οικονομική κρίση? Δεν παίζουν λεφτά. Ελεος δηλαδή) και μια κοινή μας γνωστή (με την πρωην κολλητη μου εννοω) και συμφοιτητρια που είμασταν φίλες, οχι πλεον, την εκανα πέρα (για αλλους λογους) αλλα δεν θυμάμαι γιατι μου το είχε πει εκείνη..κατι για καποιο βιντεακι στο φεισμπουκ νομιζω ή κατι τέτοιο.


εσυ, γιατι πιστευεις οτι υπαρχει αυτη η απομακρυνση αυτων που γνωριζεις, απο γυρω σου?
τι εχει περασει απ το μυαλο σου?

----------


## void

Παιδιά εγώ όταν είπα για το Βασιλάκη Καϊλα δεν εννοούσα ότι μου το βγάζει εμένα αυτό!ίσα ίσα, δε μου δίνει τέτοια αίσθηση η γωνίτσα.Μου συμβαίνει κι εμένα πολλές φορές να μου βάζουν το ταμπελάκι λες και ζητάω τη γνώμη ή τη βοήθειά τους σε κάτι..πχ βγαίνω έξω κατόπιν πιέσεως εννοείται με την απόλυτα πετυχημένη φίλη μου Χ..εγώ σημειωτέον είμαι σε φάση απόλυτης οικονομικής κατάντιας για διάφορους λόγους..επίσης για τους δικούς μου λόγους δε μου αρέσει να συζητάω τα όσα με προβληματίζουν ειδικά με άτομα που δεν είναι καθόλου στην ίδια φάση.Γιατί?γιατί πάντα αναγκάζομαι να απολογούμαι επειδή δήθεν μεμψιμοιρώ και πέφτω ψυχολογικά και δε γελάω τόσο.Ε συγνώμη εφόσον μου τα πρήζεις στο τέλος θα στα πω τα όσα με προβληματίζουν και τι θα εισπράξω?τον Βασιλάκη Καϊλα...λοιπόν όσοι θεωρούν ότι έχουμε αρνητική αύρα ή ο,τιδήποτε παραπλήσιο ας πάνε να κάνουνε παρέα με την Πάτυ που είναι πάντα μέσα στην τρελή χαρά παρά το δράμα που ζει...εγώ προτιμώ τη Μάρθα Βούρτση πάντως ;-)

----------


## PostMortem

> εσυ, γιατι πιστευεις οτι υπαρχει αυτη η απομακρυνση αυτων που γνωριζεις, απο γυρω σου?
> τι εχει περασει απ το μυαλο σου?


Α. Είναι καθαρά θέμα τύχης.
Β. Δεν ταιριάζουν τα τσάκρα μας.
Γ. Είμαι των άκρων και δεν δέχομαι συμβιβασμούς.
Δ. Είμαι τόσο γαμάτη και εκείνοι τόσο τυφλοί που δεν το βλέπουν.
Ε. Αλλοι 1500 λόγοι ανευ σημασίας.

Αγαπητή Remedy πάντα φταίνε και οι δυο πλευρές ή απλα τυχαίνει ή κατι φταίει με μενα..Who knows...? Μπορώ να σου πω τι πήγε στραβά με κάθε φίλο που είχα...θα βοηθήσει αυτό? Θα βγάλεις πόρισμα αν φταίω εγώ ή οι άλλοι ή και οι δυο? Και αν το κάνεις σε τι θα χρησιμέψει? Το χω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές το θέμα και εχω καταλήξει οτι είναι απλά θέμα τύχης. Φαντάζομαι οτι σκέφτεσαι οτι μάλλον εγώ είμαι η αιτία. Αλλά θα σου κάνω μια ερώτηση πόσοι φίλοι έχουν περάσει απο την δικη σου ζωή και απο την ζωή του καθενός και δεν έχετε ξαναμιλήσει απο τότε? Υπάρχει μήπως κάποιος αριθμός που λέει οτι αν τον ξεπεράσεις φταίς εσύ? Απ οσο ξέρω όχι. Μερικές φορές δεν υπάρχει γιατί..shit happens.

Υ.Γ Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ χαίρομαι που απάντησες και που απαντάει ο καθένας εδώ, δεν έχω αρνητική πρόθεση, συζήτηση κάνουμε.  :Smile: 




> Παιδιά εγώ όταν είπα για το Βασιλάκη Καϊλα δεν εννοούσα ότι μου το βγάζει εμένα αυτό!ίσα ίσα, δε μου δίνει τέτοια αίσθηση η γωνίτσα.Μου συμβαίνει κι εμένα πολλές φορές να μου βάζουν το ταμπελάκι λες και ζητάω τη γνώμη ή τη βοήθειά τους σε κάτι..πχ βγαίνω έξω κατόπιν πιέσεως εννοείται με την απόλυτα πετυχημένη φίλη μου Χ..εγώ σημειωτέον είμαι σε φάση απόλυτης οικονομικής κατάντιας για διάφορους λόγους..επίσης για τους δικούς μου λόγους δε μου αρέσει να συζητάω τα όσα με προβληματίζουν ειδικά με άτομα που δεν είναι καθόλου στην ίδια φάση.Γιατί?γιατί πάντα αναγκάζομαι να απολογούμαι επειδή δήθεν μεμψιμοιρώ και πέφτω ψυχολογικά και δε γελάω τόσο.Ε συγνώμη εφόσον μου τα πρήζεις στο τέλος θα στα πω τα όσα με προβληματίζουν και τι θα εισπράξω?τον Βασιλάκη Καϊλα...λοιπόν όσοι θεωρούν ότι έχουμε αρνητική αύρα ή ο,τιδήποτε παραπλήσιο ας πάνε να κάνουνε παρέα με την Πάτυ που είναι πάντα μέσα στην τρελή χαρά παρά το δράμα που ζει...εγώ προτιμώ τη Μάρθα Βούρτση πάντως ;-)


Σ'ΑΓΑΠΩ. Πόσο συμφωνώ με αυτο???? Σου ζητάνε και τα ρέστα! Αφου εσύ ρώτησες μωρή @#%$#$%#$$%.

----------


## Remedy

> Α. Είναι καθαρά θέμα τύχης.
> Β. Δεν ταιριάζουν τα τσάκρα μας.
> Γ. Είμαι των άκρων και δεν δέχομαι συμβιβασμούς.
> Δ. Είμαι τόσο γαμάτη και εκείνοι τόσο τυφλοί που δεν το βλέπουν.
> Ε. Αλλοι 1500 λόγοι ανευ σημασίας.
> 
> *πολυ ωραια! εαν πιστευεις καποιο απο τα παραπανω, η ολα μαζι, τα πραγματα ειναι.... αν μη τι αλλο, ξεκουραστα. sit back and wait... καποτε θα βρεθει το σωστο τσακρο :Ρ* 
> 
> Αγαπητή Remedy πάντα φταίνε και οι δυο πλευρές ή απλα τυχαίνει ή κατι φταίει με μενα..Who knows...? Μπορώ να σου πω τι πήγε στραβά με κάθε φίλο που είχα...θα βοηθήσει αυτό? Θα βγάλεις πόρισμα αν φταίω εγώ ή οι άλλοι ή και οι δυο? Και αν το κάνεις σε τι θα χρησιμέψει? Το χω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές το θέμα και εχω καταλήξει οτι είναι απλά θέμα τύχης. Φαντάζομαι οτι σκέφτεσαι οτι μάλλον εγώ είμαι η αιτία.
> ...


10 γραμματα

----------


## PostMortem

> οπως πολυ σωστα σχολιασες, γνωριζεις ηδη οτι ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ φταινε και οι δυο πλευρες, εστω και δυσαναλογα...
> και οχι, δεν σκεφτηκα κατι συγκεκριμενο περι του φταιξιματος σου η οχι, ουτε εχει σημασια να μου πεις εμενα, τι ακριβως συνεβη με καθε γνωριμια, πως εξελιχθηκε,τι ανταλλαχθηκε, κλπ... εχει σημασια ομως κατα την γνωμη μου, να το επεξεργαστεις μονη σου για να βρεις, ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ, το δικο σου μεριδιο ευθυνης σε αυτο που σου συμβαινει... να βρεις τι δεν σου αρεσει στον εαυτο σου, ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ και να το βελτιωσεις. αν ΔΕΝ υπαρχει ομως και εισαι ενα ακομα αθωο θυμα, τοτε παμε παλι στις επιλογες Α,Β,Γ,Δ, αλλα και Ε.


Το έχω επεξεργαστεί. Το λάθος που έκανα ήταν οτι στηριζόμουν σε ένα άτομο και μόνο..(τον/την εκάστοτε κολλητό/η μου) Βασικά το λάθος ήταν οτι στηριζόμουν στους άλλους..Τώρα ξέρω οτι πρέπει να στηρίζομαι μόνο στον εαυτό μου και να βλέπω το θέμα φιλία πιο χαλαρά. Βέβαια αν δεθείς δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα τα πράγματα..γι'αυτο και σκέφτομαι οτι ίσως είναι καλύτερα να είσαι μόνος σου στην τελική ή απλα να έχεις γνωστούς.Πέρα απ'αυτό δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο..Είμαι εύκολος και ανεκτικός άνθρωπος.

A! Και προσπαθούσα να γεμίσω τα συναισθηματικά κενά μου μέσω της φιλίας..

----------


## homer

> Συμφωνώ! Είμαι πολύ γαμάτη! (χαίρομαι που το βλέπεις) Εγώ το ξέρω..οι άλλοι δεν το βλέπουν. Βρε μάλλον έτσι όπως τα γράφω παρεξηγήθηκα..Δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο άγχος με τις κοινωνικές επαφές, το βλέπω αρκετά χαλαρά πλέον, δεν περιμένω κάτι, ότι είναι να έρθει θα έρθει, δεν έχω προδιαγεγραμμενα αρνητικά σενάρια στο μυαλό μου, σίγουρα χρειάζονται υποχωρήσεις σε όλες τις σχέσεις, αμοιβαίες ε! Απλά έχω μια σκέψη στο μυαλό μου οτι οι περισσότεροι θέλουν να μένουν στο γειά με μενα, είναι απλά μια σκέψη! Δεν αφήνω να με καθορίσει, ούτε να με επηρεάσει..Απλά παρέθεσα κάποιες εμπειρίες μου και κάποιες απόψεις μου..Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι το βλέπω αρνητικά το θέμα..Ισως έτσι να φαίνεται σε κάποιον που δεν είναι μες στο μυαλό μου αλλά δεν είναι..Αλήθεια σου λέω δεν έχω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο θέμα, σκέψεις είναι που είπα να τις ποστάρω γιατι μου ταλανίζουν το υποσυνείδητο και το συνειδητό λιγάκι..Και τωρα το αγαπημένο μου..θα μαντέψω τι ζώδιο είσαι....Παρθένος, Ιχθύες?
> 
> Υ.Γ Νιώθω λίγο σαν να προσπαθώ να πείσω ότι ο ελέφαντας στο δωμάτιο δεν έιναι ελέφαντας...LOL!Χμμμ..Δεν το λέω σωστά..Κάπως έτσι τελοσπάντων!



Κοιτα ο καθενας αγαπητη/ε postmartem πιστευει στο δικο του θεο και νομιζω με βαση αυτα που βλεπω γυρω μου ο καθενας προσπαθει να σε κανει σαν κι αυτον γιατι νομιζει οτι αυτος ειναι τελειος και πρεπει κι εσυ να εισαι ετσι...ομως υπαρχει και μια μικρη ομαδα ατομων που σε δεχονται γι αυτο που εισαι....δλδ να σε θεωρουν γαματη οπως λες...πιστεψε με κι εγω εχω θεμα με τοις κοινωνικες επαφες και το κακο ειναι οτι εγω εχω ανθρωπους που μου μου λενε οτι ειμαι ακοινώνητη κοινος θελουν να βγαινεις εξω και να μιλας σε ολους λες κι αυτο ειναι καλυτερο...ειλικρινα πιστευω να ξερεις λιγους και καλους παρα πολλους και να αρχιζουν να λενε!!! Γιατι στο τελος χανεσαι κι εσυ και γινεσαι αλλος και δεν νομιζω να το θελουμε αυτο? σωστα?

----------


## panos86

> Υ.Γ.Αν κάποιος έχει παρόμοια προβλήματα (με την κατάθλιψη και/ή την κοινωνική φοβία) ίσως να τον/την βοηθήσει το πως έλυσα εγώ το δικό μου. Είναι σχετικά απλό. Ούτε ψυχολόγοι, ούτε φάρμακα ούτε τίποτα. Το πρώτο βήμα είναι να αναγνωρίσετε τι σας προκαλεί το πρόβλημα. Για μένα ήταν η οικογένεια μου ( είναι συνεχώς αρνητικοί, πιεστικοί, έχουν ανθυγεινό τρόπο ζωής ο οποίος "κληρονομήθηκε" και σε εμένα, ποτέ ότι και αν κάνω δεν είναι αρκετό κλπ κλπ) έμαθα να μην στηρίζομαι σε αυτούς και να μην περιμένω κατι απο αυτούς. 
> Το δεύτερο είναι αν δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε κάτι άμεσο για το πρόβλημα (πχ για εμένα η λύση θα ήταν να φύγω απο το σπίτι, αλλα δεν γίνεται) τουλάχιστον να μην δίνετε σημασία. Μην αναλύετε καταστάσεις στο μυαλό σας. Let it be. It is what it is. Δεν χρειάζεται πάντα να αναλύουμε τα πράγματα. Μόνο κακό κάνει. Ζήστε χαλαρά. Χωρίς υπερβολικούς συναισθηματισμους. ΤΟ ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟ καντε αυτο που σας ευχαριστεί. Αυτο που ευχαριστεί ΕΣΑΣ. Και οχι αυτό που ευχαριστει την μαμα, τον μπαμπα, τον/την συντροφο, τον/την καλυτερο/η φιλο/η. Μονο ΕΣΕΙΣ ξέρετε τι είναι το καλύτερο για εσας. Μην αφήνετε τους άλλους να σας πουν πως θα ζήσετε την ζωή σας και μην το κάνετε ποτέ για τους άλλους. Αγαπήστε τον εαυτό σας. Και τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά. Πρώτα βρείτε τον εαυτό σας. Το ποιοι είστε και τι θέλετε να κάνετε. Εγώ ολα αυτα τα συνειδητοποιήσα γιατι δέχτηκα ενα γερό χαστούκι και ξύπνησα. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορούν να γίνουν "επίτηδες". Γι αυτο και πιστεύω οτι οι "κακές" εμπειρίες είναι και οι πολυτιμότερες. Αυτές θα σας κάνουν δυνατότερους.


ψυχολογια σπουδαζεις? :P
Υ.Γ.: πολυ καλες συμβουλες

----------


## PostMortem

> Κοιτα ο καθενας αγαπητη/ε postmartem πιστευει στο δικο του θεο και νομιζω με βαση αυτα που βλεπω γυρω μου ο καθενας προσπαθει να σε κανει σαν κι αυτον γιατι νομιζει οτι αυτος ειναι τελειος και πρεπει κι εσυ να εισαι ετσι...ομως υπαρχει και μια μικρη ομαδα ατομων που σε δεχονται γι αυτο που εισαι....δλδ να σε θεωρουν γαματη οπως λες...πιστεψε με κι εγω εχω θεμα με τοις κοινωνικες επαφες και το κακο ειναι οτι εγω εχω ανθρωπους που μου μου λενε οτι ειμαι ακοινώνητη κοινος θελουν να βγαινεις εξω και να μιλας σε ολους λες κι αυτο ειναι καλυτερο...ειλικρινα πιστευω να ξερεις λιγους και καλους παρα πολλους και να αρχιζουν να λενε!!! Γιατι στο τελος χανεσαι κι εσυ και γινεσαι αλλος και δεν νομιζω να το θελουμε αυτο? σωστα?


Sorry για την αργοπορημενη απάντηση αλλα ειχα καιρο να μπω! Εχεις απολυτο δικιο σ αυτα που λες και συμφωνω και επαυξάνω αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτοι οι καλοι οι λιγοι δεν βρίσκονται πλεον! Ευτυχως το συνειδητοποιησα σχετικα νωρις οτι στο τελος πρεπει να σε νοιαζει μονο το τι πιστευεις εσυ και οχι τι πιστευουν οι αλλοι.

----------


## PostMortem

> ψυχολογια σπουδαζεις? :P
> Υ.Γ.: πολυ καλες συμβουλες


Αγαπητε δεν σπουδαζω ψυχολογια αν και θα ηθελα! Αλλα με ενδιαφέρει παρα πολυ το θεμα ψυχολογια και το γιατι κανει ο καθενας οτι κανει και ο τροπος σκεψης κλπ. Γενικως παρατηρω τους ανθρωπους γυρω μου και παντα θελω να μπαινω στην θεση του αλλου ωστε να καταλαβω γιατι κανει οτι κανει (αν και τις περισσοτερες φορες αυτο δεν γινεται γιατι πολυ απλα αν δεν εχεις ζησει κατι δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις)..Και επειδη εχω υπαρξει και απο τις δυο μεριες του ποταμου, και την καλη, και την ασχημη, καταλαβαινω πολλα πραγματα.Χαιρομαι που σ αρεσουν οι συμβουλες μου  :Smile:

----------

